# Market Dropped another 635 today.



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Makes 1150 in 2 days. Fed meeting tomorrow. Should prove to be an interesting week.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not sure whether to laugh, cry, or gloat.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I'm not sure whether to laugh, cry, or gloat.


Feel the same!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And gold closed at $1720!!!

But "the basic foundations of the economy are sound" - Ben Bernanke


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> And gold closed at $1720!!!
> 
> But "the basic foundations of the economy are sound" - Ben Bernanke


And gold isnt money.
I didnt have any cash in an account, so I bought one measly 100 put on SPY for October. I was so caught up in all the bs, I didnt even think of this. :gaah:
2 weeks ago I sold a third of my IRA and put it in GLD. Already had some in PHYS.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Watching the nekkia index tonight. Dropping like an anchr in deep water. We shall see what our markets do in the morning.

I wonder how many of our Congressmen sold off stocks today.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Well today guys the market was going up. IMHO the money of Buffett and Soros and others of their kind was thrown into the market to artificially inflate so the sheeple would say see the markets going up and say "I'm going to buy now while I can still get a deal". A fools erran IMO.


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Well today guys the market was going up. IMHO the money of Buffett and Soros and others of their kind was thrown into the market to artificially inflate so the sheeple would say see the markets going up and say "I'm going to buy now while I can still get a deal". A fools erran IMO.


I would have to agree. Seems much like a rubber ball that at some point will collapse its bounce settling on the bottom...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Well today guys the market was going up. IMHO the money of Buffett and Soros and others of their kind was thrown into the market to artificially inflate so the sheeple would say see the markets going up and say "I'm going to buy now while I can still get a deal". A fools erran IMO.


 I buy now while I can still afford to.I bought some tools to grow food with.I still need seeds.I also bought a couple marine batteries for extra power.
I don't think this country will ever recover.I don't see anywhere else to go either.
I will go to the Tea Party meeting [ have'nt been in a couple years now,since the polititions took it over.] this week,not sure why though.Guess just hope.
These crooks will borrow more money to finish burying us in dept.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I'm not sure whether to laugh, cry, or gloat.


I am woman..........I can do all 3 at the same time!! lol and I probably will!:ignore:


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

over 300 down this morning, so much for that amazing rally


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Guess just hope.


Careful... look what "Hope" got us in the last election. 

I'd just be happy with competency and responsibility.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Asatrur said:


> over 300 down this morning, so much for that amazing rally


Yeah, I think we're in for a lllooooonnnnggggg ride of uncertainty...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

As of now down over 400 points. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Half my wife's 401k is trapped in the stock market. We don't have the option of putting it into gold or silver. The other half we borrowed and put into gold. We've made enough money in the last two months to pay for all the kerosene I want to buy for the winter.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gold at $1791.00 ... will it close higher than $1800 :dunno:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> gold at $1791.00 ... will it close higher than $1800 :dunno:


Do you really question that? Its darned near unavoidable. Gold may drop back at any time but it will definitely surpass 1800.00 and probably before the week is out.


----------

